# Missing sysctl kern.sched.cpusetsize



## robob4him (Jun 22, 2011)

In attempting to build the ports java/jdk16, java/openjdk6, and lang/mono this fatal error occurs:


```
Fatal error 'failed to get sysctl kern.sched.cpusetsize' at line 576 in file /usr/src/lib/libthr/thread/thr_attr.c (errno = 2)
```

I avoided it for mono by using pkg_add but there are no packages for java (that I know of).

FreeBSD Version (from attached dmesg):

```
FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Feb 18 02:24:46 UTC 2011
```


----------



## robob4him (Jul 12, 2011)

In trying to get *java -version* to work in a jail, I came across this:

```
jail# java -version
Fatal error 'failed to get sysctl kern.sched.cpusetsize' at line 576 in file /usr/src/lib/libthr/thread/thr_attr.c (errno = 2)
Abort
jail# exit
exit
bsd# java -version
java version "1.6.0_24"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_24-b07)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 19.1-b02, mixed mode)
```

I have emulators/linux_base-f10 installed, but it's the first time the jail has failed with this error and the host succeeded.

I will continue to work at it and post any updates.


----------



## robob4him (Apr 23, 2012)

*Situation resolved*

Problem did not recur on fresh install of FreeBSD 9 with java/openjdk7 and lang/mono.


----------

